

Open Source Software CDN - roryhughes
http://osscdn.com/

======
derefr
Cloudflare's cdnjs already exists, and allows people to contribute anything
they like to it by making a pull request against
[https://github.com/cdnjs/cdnjs](https://github.com/cdnjs/cdnjs). Why would
you choose to use this instead?

~~~
kev009
* They aren't charging anyone for this, you're free to use it and it's free to not

* Monoculture is bad

* [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_cause_and_special_cause_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_cause_and_special_cause_%28statistics%29#Common_mode_failure_in_engineering)

~~~
derefr
With this theoretically market-competition-based model, a library author has
to find out about every new public CDN people are using, and then, whenever
they release an update, push it out to all those CDNs. And, since most library
authors won't bother to do this, you'll get old versions of libraries (or
missing libraries altogether, or unofficial mirrors with possible
modifications) on the CDNs the library-author hasn't bothered to consider. The
CDNs have no monetary incentive to _pull_ the latest versions of libraries,
either, because if they don't have the latest, people won't know any better
and will still use the old version anyway. It's a market for lemons.

Ideally, given the way CDNs work, _every_ CDN would have the latest version of
_everything_ you could want. The best way[1] to do that, I would think, would
be to have a single repo with an open-contribution model to take on as many
libraries as possible (like cdnjs is already doing), and then to mirror the
resulting library-set on every CDN. This way, a library-author could push an
update to this single repo as part of their release, and it would be
immediately reflected across the Internet.

\---

[1] Okay, the _actual_ best way would be for browsers to request resources
from a set of known arbitrary CDN peer-nodes using content-hash URNs, and for
the CDN-nodes to present themselves as something like a Fossil server, while
pulling from their own peers in a DHT-like arrangement on cache failure. Sort
of like Freenet, but without the secrecy.

~~~
jmartily
You might want to see
[https://github.com/jsdelivr/libgrabber;](https://github.com/jsdelivr/libgrabber;)
it's a cool tool jsDelivr folks are building to keep their repo automatically
updated. Sure, there's no monetary incentive but those guys are genuinely
passionate about making the web faster and better for all.

There's also a very cool public CDN API
[https://github.com/jsdelivr/api](https://github.com/jsdelivr/api)

------
geraldcombs
Are they affiliated with the Open Source Initiative? If not, why are they
using the OSI logo?

~~~
ternaryoperator
And let's not forget, OSI != open source, despite the OSI's numerous attempts
to be the ones defining what open source means. Open source is a superset of
what OSI asserts. SQLite, for example, is very definitely open source, but not
under an OSI-approved license. Likewise, any code released under Creative
Commons licenses.

------
jasoncartwright
[http://www.jsdelivr.com](http://www.jsdelivr.com) \- uses multiple CDNs,
including MaxCDN (which this appears to solely use)

~~~
derefr
It says "Powered by jsDelivr" at the bottom of the osscdn pages. Does that
mean that this is just a curated list of OSS libraries available on jsDelivr?

~~~
jimaek
OSSCDN is using jsDelivr as origin and jsDelivr API for the website

------
insertnickname
It's funny how maxcdn.com loads stuff from cloudfront and rackcdn (according
to NoScript).

